#ubuntu-ec2 2009-10-05
<blizzow> is anyone here able to do a dns lookup for the domain zepiyig.cn from a host at amazon?
<blizzow> All of my amazon hosts uniformly get timeouts when trying to dig that domain.
<blizzow> I'm wondering if it's me or not.
<blizzow> anybody?
<blizzow> erichammond: You're pretty well entrenched in the ec2 community.  All of my amazon hosts are failing at dns resolution for certain domains (such as zepiyig.cn)  they just time out.  Do other people on ec2 see this?
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-10-06
<benigno> Hello there.
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-10-07
<ska> What is this channel for? Devel?
<erichammond> ska: /topic says: This channel is not monitored.  To ask questions about Ubuntu on Amazon's EC2, please join #ubuntu-server
